# Puppy's first snow.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This one is just because some of her recent photos make her look kind of chunky - she's not, at all. Just black and with massive shoulders and thighs. Makes some strange optical illusions. This is her actual shape right now. (She has a waist from the top, too).

And I'm sorry about the quality but the snow is soaking wet glop, it's dark as heck and my battery died. If the snow sticks around I'll try and get more but no way was I not taking SOME of her first snow.

She really wants nothing more than to stay out in it. The other dogs are not interested because it's wet and gross and I'm not interested for the same reason. She's closer to sulky than I've ever seen a dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

YAAAAAAAY! I love first snows! Molly looks so happy. We're getting a good amount tonight. I want to take pictures so badly, but it's probably going to be dark by the time I get home. This will be Gypsy's first significant amount of snow since she was brought up from the south.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am kind of hoping I can manage to get her out again, the snow will stick around a little bit and we'll have better light. It's still snowing, but because the temps are so high it's like 4" of slush. 

But she LOVES IT SO MUCH.

I hope you do manage to get pictures. Or at least share a report about Gypsy's reaction!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like she approves! I'm half hoping we get enough for Tyson to romp in; right now we're just getting slush.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah man you have snow, has not hit here yet, just all rain. 

Glad the pup is enjoying it, love the pictures.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Looks like she approves! I'm half hoping we get enough for Tyson to romp in; right now we're just getting slush.





ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Ah man you have snow, has not hit here yet, just all rain.
> 
> Glad the pup is enjoying it, love the pictures.


It's actually only just freezing or maybe a bit above here and just barely snow. Like it shouldn't be snow, so it's really, really gross and will probably change over to rain in the afternoon. I don't even care that much, at least there's stuff on the ground to play with and we should get some fresh snow that's REAL snow tonight/tomorrow. 

Guess we'll see!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It's snowing again so maybe. Meanwhile:










This one, though, man.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, she is just gorgeous and growing up so beautifully! Glad she is enjoying that snow!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Man, she is just gorgeous and growing up so beautifully! Glad she is enjoying that snow!


I am REALLY liking the direction she's going, lately - both physically and appearance wise and just... training and personality wise, too. Not perfect but she is SO GOOD.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww, happy puppy having fun in the snow


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

No snow at all, looks like it didnt get past the mountains.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful shots. I love pics of dogs in the snow!


----------



## Lecky (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty girl, looks like she's loving the snow! I love mixed breeds.


----------

